

IWork ’13: A Huge Regression - anon1385
http://mjtsai.com/blog/2013/10/23/iwork-13-a-huge-regression/

======
WoodenChair
It seems they have shifted their focus from providing a cheap consumer
alternative to Microsoft Office to instead providing an alternative to Google
Docs. It just shows their bigger competitor these days is Google as opposed to
Microsoft.

